
Show HN: Visa Explorer – Salaries, lawyers, companies of all H-1B in the USA - negrit
http://data.jobsintech.io
======
stickydink
Be aware this shows the salary as it was when the visa was applied for; which
is often many months before the visa (end supposedly, the job) begins.

I found myself on here (the only H-1B at my company), and the salary is almost
$20k less than what I was being paid by the time the visa stamp actually
arrived, and $80k less than today (3 years in).

As frustrating as actually going through the US immigration system is, I do
appreciate that they put out some good data on it.

I'm currently going through PERM (and again, frustrations, audits, and
personal nightmares aside), it's great to see that I can look at all the
processed applications from just 1-2 days ago - and see details on
company/role. There are plenty of sites that the ugly/difficult data that govt
puts out itself, and makes it a bit easier to navigate; one example I've used
is dolstats.com

~~~
brentoids
Is it a good indicator of what the company pays entry level positions if the
company mostly hires for one specific job. So would you use the Google,
Microsoft, etc data as a good indicator of the average start salary of an
entry level dev today?

~~~
lobster_johnson
H-1B salaries are actually "pegged" according to the title of each position;
they call this the minimum or prevailing wage, and it's specific to an area.

For example, if a company is hiring a "senior software developer" in NYC, and
the US government considers $120k to be the prevailing salary of a senior
software developer in NYC, then the company must pay that person at least that
much; Google can't pay any less, even if it wanted to. The wage database is
public [1].

So that gives you the minimum, at least.

[1]
[http://www.flcdatacenter.com/OesWizardStart.aspx](http://www.flcdatacenter.com/OesWizardStart.aspx)

~~~
justabystander
Technically correct, but as we all know, the title of a job doesn't
necessarily correspond to the job responsibilities. Scope creep is just as
real for employee positions as it is for company projects/products.

~~~
lobster_johnson
True. I don't know how much the US government scrutinizes applications (which
have to include a description of the position, responsibilities, etc.) and
applicants. Perhaps not at all.

~~~
ma2rten
Yes, my job title on my US Visa was first Computer Systems Analyst, now it's
Software Engineer. My college's who is also on H1B is Data Scientist, despite
doing exactly the same work as me.

Our immigration lawyer decided on this job title, I didn't even know I was
going to be Software Engineer before I got my visa. It's just that my college
has a PhD and I don't. So, his profile fits that of a Data Scientist.

~~~
sjg007
Data scientist has a lower prevailing wage.

------
negrit
Hello everyone. I quickly built this little tool based on public records
provided by the government.

The amount of information they provide is incredible. There are no explicit
names, but for small startup or exec position it is easy to guess who is who.

As far as I know this is the biggest LCA database so far.

~~~
myth_buster
Thanks for this! I'm currently looking at opportunities and this would help
immensely during negotiations.

Would it be possible to search for role + location instead of company first?
Essentially the refine functionality you provide on company's yearly page [0]
to be at the root. You can perhaps make state or city mandatory so that it
doesn't hit your backend hard.

[0]:
[http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/***/2015](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/***/2015)

~~~
negrit
Yes, This is definitively something I'm going to provide.

~~~
myth_buster
Excellent.

------
jamram82
I would like to sound a caution, if you are using this data for any kind of
salary negotiation.

\- LCA for a candidate is filed only once per company as long as he is in the
same job role. Factos like getting promoted to Senior X, recent pay-hikes
would not get reflected in LCA.

\- Wage listed may not include bonus, and other compensation. So dont leave
money on the table while negotiating. Crosscheck with glassdoor.

\- Companies also go through frequent job title changes, so it is possible you
might miss more dataset hidden in other job titles.

\- When you are looking for wage related idea, only latest year matters.

\- Some people have mentioned earlier that H1B have 10-20% less salary. My
personal experience says otherwise. There is always bound to be variation even
among non H1B.

Finally \- I am not a lawyer, and none of it are legal or professional advice.

~~~
klipt
> Wage listed may not include bonus, and other compensation.

Yeah, once you factor in RSUs and bonus my actual salary is about 40% higher
than what was listed on my LCA.

------
tdees40
I work in finance, and browsing this list reinforces the assumption that
people on H-1Bs are just cheap labor for employers. Most people on this list
whose positions I can determine with confidence seem to make 10-20% too
little.

~~~
g4m8i7
Check Netflix. Most of their H1Bs are making far greater than prevailing wage
for their positions.

~~~
rand334
Yeah, is this data right? Why do they have Software and UX people making over
$250k?

~~~
drewg123
See my reply below. TLDR version: Netflix compensation is all salary. Google,
etc, comp is salary + stock + bonus, and I suspect these applications list
just salary, not total comp.

~~~
myth_buster
Isn't it the case that compensation at Netflix is variable and you could
select how you want to distribute it over salary/stock/bonus?

~~~
drewg123
Yes, that's true (for at least stock, I don't think they do bonuses). But the
default is 95% salary / 5% stock, so to simplify, I said "just salary"

------
3princip
There is a Senior Software Engineer at IBM recruited in 2014 who earns
$7,278,870,000? [1]

How do I get this job? :)

EDIT: The application was withdrawn. That saved them some money.

[1] [http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/ibm-
corporation/2014?ord...](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/ibm-
corporation/2014?order_salary=desc)

~~~
ForHackernews
Decimal place error?

------
Chinmayh
Looks like visas are made for Indian companies and not american companies
[http://data.jobsintech.io/companies](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies)

------
acidflask
Darnit, I missed out on the $43,264,000 postdoc at MIT in 2008.

[http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/massachusetts-
institute-...](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/massachusetts-institute-of-
technology/2008?page=2)

~~~
S4M
Such a salary in academia is really incredible. No way this is not just a
typo?

~~~
unethical_ban
Definitely a typo. A programmer at my company doesn't make 7,600,000.

------
paxtonab
Wow, you aren't kidding when you say Netflix pays well!

~~~
_dark_matter_
Oh my god, $350k for a senior software engineer? I'm absolutely floored.

~~~
whoiskevin
Really not that much when you take out the taxes, food and housing premium of
the area. That is what should floor you as well

~~~
stefap2

        Monthly Gross Pay $29,166.67
        Federal Withholding $8,195.61
        Social Security $1,808.33
        Medicare $422.92
        California $2,831.70
        SDI $262.50
    
    
    
        Net Monthly Pay $15,645.61

~~~
raverbashing
5k can get you a nice place in SV (maybe even less)

Even if you have kids you can probably save something like 5k/month, which is
good.

------
tdees40
There's a software engineer at Google making $1.1M. That is all.

~~~
tdees40
Nevermind, there's one making $1.5M. I just stopped looking too early.

~~~
vdaniuk
I understand that highly compensated engineers get to solve unique challenges
on grand scale, enjoy their jobs and are generally content with their
professional positions.

But I just can't stop wishing for those engineers using their immense
knowledge, authority and financial resources to bootstrap own tech companies
and improve the diversity of the tech ecosystem. They don't need venture
backing, they don't have pressing need to compromise and have the means to
experiment with new business models, whether it is open source, open-* or
social enterprises.

~~~
floppydisk
Pushing back a little bit, not everyone is cut out for the startup lifestyle
and the problems they're solving may not be solvable without the scale of a
place like Google. Rather than encourage them to get out, I'd love to see them
publish more about what they're doing, what challenges they're tackling, and
how they've gone about solving them. That information gets pushed into the
general ecosystem and other people then can run with it and iterate on it
quickly. I.E. Google publishing the big table papers that became HDFS/Hadoop
and the entire open source "big data" ecosystem that spawned from that.

~~~
vdaniuk
>everyone is cut out for the startup lifestyle

I would not wish startup lifestyle on anyone and I don't advocate for that. I
may have been unclear, but the engineers in question are exactly the kind of
people who don't need to take outside investments and are able to bootstrap
(as in use their own funds and rely on immediate/eventual cashflow).

They would have the independence, resources and authority to create self-
sustaining social enterprises ( maximizing social impact rather than profits
for external shareholders.), rallying supporters around their mission.

Seeding acquired knowledge back into the ecosystem is an
orthogonal/complementary activity and depends more on their employer. I am not
sure we can encourage the engineers to do that. Also, while sharing innovation
"blueprints" is definitely a net positive for the ecosystem, I think it
disproportionally benefits the megacorps, while indies and middle-sized tech
businesses are being slowly squeezed out. The web is becoming more centralized
and I am wary of that trend.

~~~
beachstartup
_> but the engineers in question are exactly the kind of people who don't need
to take outside investments and are able to bootstrap (as in use their own
funds and rely on immediate/eventual cashflow)._

no, they're exactly the kind of person who _wouldn 't_ do a startup. you're
thinking about this from the wrong end. risk averse people are generally the
ones who make $1M/year at salaried jobs, exceptions like financial traders
notwithstanding.

quite frankly if i could make $1M/year working for a megacorp i wouldn't have
started my own company. these two things are mutually exclusive for me. why
would i bust my ass if i could take 2-week vacations whenever i wanted and get
paid $1M/year due to my elite skills?

in many respects, i started a company because i wasn't good enough to really
'make it' as an industry leading developer. i capped myself out as a
consultant at about 150k/year. but i wanted more money.

many of my associates who also own businesses (tech or otherwise) also started
because they were basically unemployable due to a variety of factors. issues
with authority, massive egos, chip on their shoulder due to a previous fuck-
over or failure, inability to kiss ass, did terribly in school, have a
_felony_ conviction from their misspent youth, etc.

these kinds of things aren't talked about in mainstream media but if you dig
deep into an entrepreneur's past, you'll find this stuff a lot. normal,
employable, salary-seeking people generally do not start companies of any
kind.

~~~
seivan
I never saw it that way, but it does kinda make sense. Thanks for putting it
down!

------
Buetol
Would love to have a dump of the data: Every time people scrape these data,
they have to clean it again and again.

------
moey
For all the nay sayers, this information provided is for the good of all.

If a company declares they can't find talent here in the states and want to
hire from outside this information helps:

\- Makes sure the company doesn't just go hunting for cheaper labor overseas
and bring people here for 40k

\- Allows the international employee to view salaries to see if they're
getting a fair offer

\- Helps U.S. Citizens keep there job/pay because the company can't go higher
other people for 40k.

~~~
conanbatt
1) To prevent hiring people "below 40k" you just make it so you dont pass
H1B's for "below 40k".

2) International employee does not normally know something like this exists,
and I assure you the Government website is not made with such a goal in mind.
Not to mention that even in that case the salaries provided here have all
kinds of inexact data (because it doesnt show stock compensation)

3) Any country can make the immigration policy they desire. Having this
information public denotes a second-class citizen measure. This would not be
acceptable if, for example, employees from other states in the US had to do
this to "protect the state's jobs and make sure everyone gets a fair salary".

~~~
nocman
"Having this information public denotes a second-class citizen measure"

Actually it denotes "not being a citizen _at all_ "? It's got nothing to do
with being second class. If you are here on an H1B, you're _not_ a citizen.

A google search shows: "The H1B visa classification permits a foreign national
to work in the United States for a temporary period".

You can debate whether the information on this site should be public or not,
but it is not reasonable to think that a foreign national should have all the
same rights as a citizen.

I would not expect to have all the rights of a citizen if I went to work in a
foreign country either.

~~~
moey
"I would not expect to have all the rights of a citizen if I went to work in a
foreign country either."

Your expectations are accurate.

------
dogma1138
Some really strange application from IBM :P

H-1B Senior Software Engineer $7,278,870,000 Year $63,294 Philadelphia, PA
Unknown 1 Withdrawn 15-1131

------
bitfoolish
According to this site, my company has LCAs with salary 12% to 26% MORE than
what I'm making for the same title! I didn't know I was getting screwed like
this. I was happy with my job until I saw this site today.

I'm not sure what to do now. Should I tell my boss about this and ask for a
big raise this year? How would they react if I showed this data to them and
demanded that my salary at least match these numbers?

~~~
gusmd
Sorry for that. I don't think anyone can predict how your boss would react to
such demand.

That said, it might be that those colleagues making more than you do simply
offer more value to the company, or were better negotiators when discussing
their job offers.

------
pjc50
The salary information is potentially very useful in negotiations ..

~~~
djb_hackernews
I'd be a little careful with that as it may end up anchoring your salary.

The prevailing wage may not reflect the actual prevailing wage (which is why
the H1-B visa is attractive to some employers) and if companies aren't paying
much more than the inaccurately low prevailing wage then you may end up short
changing yourself.

------
thro1237
The site shows average salary, but it would be nice to see Median salary. In
fact, it might be best to split the salaries into different quartiles.

~~~
imh
Or get a full histogram!

~~~
rdudekul
Looks like salar.ly has that info:

[http://www.salar.ly/salaries/?title=senior+software+engineer...](http://www.salar.ly/salaries/?title=senior+software+engineer&company=netflix&location=&start_year=2012&end_year=2013)

~~~
toephu2
unfortunately that site hasn't been updated w/ 2014 or 2015 data

------
Lawtonfogle
Check out Wal Mart during year 2002. Either there is some interesting story or
the data has a problem. Average salary goes up by about 50 times before
dropping back down by about as much the next year.

Edit: Being there are so many Wal Marts, I mean this one.
[http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/wal-mart-associates-
inc](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/wal-mart-associates-inc)

~~~
maxcasey
Where? [http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/walmart-
com](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/walmart-com)

Don't see 2002

~~~
Lawtonfogle
The other Wal Mart. [http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/wal-mart-associates-
inc](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/wal-mart-associates-inc)

Actually, there are quite a few Wal Marts.

------
untog
Weird seeing yourself listed on a site like this! I imagine my co-workers
could find me if they were so motivated.

(this isn't a criticism of the site - just an interesting side effect of this
kind of data transparency)

~~~
vosper
Yeah, it was odd to see myself listed in there, too.

Although, at the moment, anyone who's interested enough to look at the H1B
notice posted discretely on the wall of the kitchen at my office will see my
salary, since it's my visa being transferred to our new parent company.

It was a strange feeling seeing the job details and the salary listed on the
communal kitchen wall, and realising it was my job and my salary.

~~~
lnkmails
Last time I said this I was down voted. This kinda transparency needs to be
there for citizens and residents too who don't have to go through LCA process.

~~~
vosper
I've always been in favour of transparency around salary and compensation. So,
I'm not hugely perturbed by this.

It's a bit strange when it's done piecemeal, though, and without your
knowledge - I jokingly asked my boss "is that my job listed on the wall, or
are you hiring someone to replace me?"

------
smikhanov
When searching for "google", one can find few interestingly named companies,
like "google iniiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii":
[http://data.jobsintech.io/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&employer=goo...](http://data.jobsintech.io/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&employer=google&commit=Search%21)

I wonder what those are about.

~~~
sagivo
that's the next big thing

------
alistairSH
Interesting to see the salary ranges at my employer. With similar titles, the
range is quite large, even within the same physical location. And modifiers
like "senior" or "principal" don't appear to correlate with the listed salary.

------
pdx
I would love to be able to query the whole dataset at once, instead of company
by company.

For example, I'd like to see everything in $city, and then be able to sort
that by salary or job description.

~~~
negrit
It's in the pipeline :)

------
onion2k
Really interesting project. If you look at small but relatively well known
companies, eg Magic Leap[1], it's possible to get some real insight in to
where they're focusing their efforts.

[1] [http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/magic-leap-
inc/2015](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/magic-leap-inc/2015)

------
tixocloud
It's a really clean implementation. However, it took me a while to understand
what the website was all about (wasn't sure what LCAs are, etc.) One
improvement could be making the messaging more accessible and less technical.

We are interested in an API and would love to hear your plans about it. Will
shoot you an email :)

~~~
negrit
Thanks. Can you shoot me an email theo@jobsintech.io ?

------
theflork
Very cool site! I found similar data a while back, but nowhere near this
organized/pretty to look at. It helped me make the decision of NOT taking a
job that I had a hunch was a lowball offer.

Does anyone know if companies are allowed to include the bonus $ in the
'salary' figure in these LCAs?

------
shadyslayer
Someone was offered with $201M salary?
[http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/wipro-
limited/2014?order...](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/wipro-
limited/2014?order_salary=desc)

------
mattdotc
Thanks, this is a very good job so far. I do have one question, though.

What is your reasoning for having the upward-facing arrow /\ serve as the
descending sort and downward-facing \/ as ascending? It feels backwards to me
and a bit counter intuitive.

~~~
rMBP
The asc/desc triangles bugs me too. Arrows would indicate order (⬆︎ = rising,
lowest to highest). Triangles aren't arrows and should IMO be the reversed,
like a pyramid (▲ = ascending, smallest on top). I just noticed HN uses
triangles as arrows for upvotes, whereas Reddit has the arrows.

~~~
mattdotc
Good to know I'm not alone in this reasoning. I've seen the flip-flopped
behavior on other sites, and it is a pet peeve of mine.

~~~
rMBP
Websites are one thing. It really gets annoying when different applications in
an operating system "can't agree" on what to use. I've seen both in
Debian/Gnome apps, but that's kind of to be expected from (F)OSS software as
rules for UI are less strict/not very well defined.

------
ajays
You need to dedupe the companies better. I just searched for "LinkedIn", and
found several matches:

    
    
        1 	linkedin, ltd. 	
        2 	linkedin, inc. 	
        3 	linkedin, corp. 	
        4 	linkedin ltd, inc. 	
        5 	linkedin corporation

------
btbuildem
So many ways to misspell "microsoft"!

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
And "ibm corporation", too!

------
guava
Minor bug: the Home tab stays highlighted regardless of which page you are on:
[http://data.jobsintech.io/companies](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies).

Good job otherwise!

~~~
negrit
Thanks! Will fix asap.

------
conanbatt
For all the H-1B is "cheap labor complains" the fact that this information is
public is horrible. Its a very asymetric relationship with your colleagues. If
this were really meant to be about transparent controls, it should be tied to
the wages of the other employees.

Cant believe there isnt a single comment about privacy issues regarding this
here.

EDIT: after scrolling a bit I did find some. Kudos to that conversation,
though this has to be off-putting. The OP is also playing with people's
information. He hasnt put his next to it, for example. Not that it would have
been enough.

~~~
negrit
People who know me, worked with me, ... can find me easily in this database
and checkout how much I was paid.

~~~
conanbatt
I would find it sensitive to literally 100ks of people to make an effort to
anonymize the data. If you don't see the ethical hazard of something like
this, who is making the site, who is going to? The legislators that already
passed the law?

------
Scoundreller
What's being used on the front-end to display the tables and pages and the
back-end to store all the info?

Time required to create?

Other fun details?

(I ask because I have another dataset I want to work on recreating online in a
searchable manner)

~~~
negrit
Front End: twitter bootstrap. Back End: RoR+postgreSQL I roughly spent a week
on it. At first I was cleaning and moving some data around with RoR but it
didn't seemed right to me. Then I started poking around with postgreSQL and
once you get a hold of it, it's super powerful and does most of the job. Use
indexes... on fairly large datasets it really makes a difference.

~~~
kelukelugames
Thank you for doing this! Any tips on how I can learn and better at using
twitter bootstrap? So far I've only figured out how to load the basic
template.

------
gdilla
Even though this is anonymous, at big companies like Apple, you can see
executive salaries with specific enough job titles that it's easy with a
little LinkedIn sleuthing to know the person's identity.
[http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/apple-
inc/2013?order_sal...](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/apple-
inc/2013?order_salary=desc) \- you know the person is a foreigner, and you
know about when they began their job.

------
presty
Here are some other interesting queries:

Associate and Analysts at Kleiner Perkins
[http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/kleiner-perkins-
caufield...](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/kleiner-perkins-caufield-
byers-llc)

Partners at Sequoia [http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/sequoia-capital-
operatio...](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies/sequoia-capital-operations-
llc)

------
xixixao
Hmm, was hoping this would show the denied percentage, but the "denied" column
doesn't corresponds to reality, not sure what it's supposed to represent.

~~~
marcinkw
this only shows LCA (Labor Condition Application) data. H1B can still be
rejected/denied much later in the process.

~~~
negrit
Also LCAs are filled when a foreigner under H-1B visa moves from a company to
another for example.

------
bkjelden
Does anyone know how accurate employers are legally required to be with these?
Is this just base salary, or are they allowed to include cash bonuses, stock
bonuses, etc?

~~~
ambrood
This would be the base salary.

------
tomkinstinch
Nicely made. It would be helpful to view the information grouped by job title,
with summary statistics on salary across all employers, possibly also with
standardized numbers that include adjustments for differences in regional cost
of living for the various worksite locations (via either BLS numbers or
whatever wolfram alpha uses to get equivalent salaries for other cities).

It's also a little depressing to see salaries this high (I'm at a non-profit).

~~~
xacaxulu
It's a little exciting to see salaries this high (I'm at a for-profit).

------
ckamin5
Do these numbers include bonus/stock or is it just base?

~~~
bitsweet
when you fill out the LCA, you only supply base - not total compensation

------
oimaz
Wow, immigrants have no privacy in this country. Imagine, if US citizen
salaries were made public like this. How would that make you feel?

~~~
ergothus
I worked for the State of Virginia a some years ago, and at least two years
running the local paper did a FOIA request for everyone's salaries and then
published anyone earning above the median in a searchable database. (
[http://www.richmond.com/data-center/salaries-virginia-
state-...](http://www.richmond.com/data-center/salaries-virginia-state-
employees-2013/) )

Many of my coworkers were upset, but the only real practical result I saw was
that some people that were underpaid relative to their peers had evidence of
it, and those that were overpaid relative to their peers were held to more
responsibilities by others.

On the whole my experience was positive with it. (That said, your point that
we have varying levels of "justice" is completely valid).

~~~
conanbatt
I am an advocate for open salaries, because it eliminates or helps to
eliminate the information asymmetry between employers and employees, that
absolutely favors the former. Partially giving this information just deepends
the information asymmetry between colleagues.

------
bankim
Nicely done. This is useful to gauge salary levels in your current company and
also what companies in similar domain are paying in the area.

There is another website [http://dolstats.com/](http://dolstats.com/) that
gathers data from PERM applications. I've found it useful for comparing
salaries when looking for new job.

------
titomc
The USCIS publishes this data in an excel sheet format. You can find the raw
data here
[http://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/performancedata.cfm](http://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/performancedata.cfm)
. I made use of this data to negotiate salary and came out successful.

~~~
nabucodonosor
Or you can use [https://wageoffer.com](https://wageoffer.com)

------
srameshc
This site is nicely done and very clean. I used to get similar information
from myvisajobs.com before. Well done :)

------
NonEUCitizen
Are L-1 visa salaries publicly available? I know some Engineers who've come in
on L-1 visas.

------
iagooar
How is it, that in the US people earn between 20k and 200k this easily? It's
just insane...

~~~
the_economist
The cost of living is extremely high in many of the places where people earn
these wages.

~~~
cm2012
Not 10x higher, though. Also cost of living is now always matched by median
income. For instance, in NYC the median household income is 50k - the same as
the rest of the nation.

------
laacz
It strikes me as odd that Microsoft is second[1] - being ahead of companies
which specialise exactly on acquiring workforce from outside US.

1: [http://data.jobsintech.io/companies](http://data.jobsintech.io/companies)

------
gfarkas
I recently started toying with the idea of moving to the US so this seems
immensely useful.

By the way, does anyone know a good blog post or something on the process of
applying for H1B jobs? I don't have a clear picture on how the whole thing
works at this pont.

------
parennoob
H1B here. Two small caveats with these data sets.

1\. They may be incomplete. My position (2010) does not show up at all here,
though it does on one of the other similar salary trackers.

2\. They do not reflect raises. My salary is ~14k more than my starting salary
over 3 years.

------
montz1
That's cool. There's a bunch of site that have this data.
[http://salarytalk.org/h1bwage](http://salarytalk.org/h1bwage) has similar
information on the data set.

------
sjg007
Well damn. This really tells you how hot the market is and how much
information asymmetry there is in job negotiation: it is interesting to see
the variance in each company at the same prevailing wage.

------
mathattack
Are we overrunning the server? Seems like it's gotten slow.

At first indication the #s seem pretty accurate for where I've worked, though
they only capture base salary. (No bonus, equity, etc)

------
zkhalique
I didn't know salaries of visa holders are public information!

------
visadoor
Shameless plugin. Also checkout [http://visadoor.com](http://visadoor.com),
which provides the same information and more.

------
AstroChimpHam
Is there a way to remove "withdrawn" applications from averages? There are a
lot of decimal point errors there, which skew the average way up.

------
snowwrestler
How would you distinguish this from visadoor.com? What does it do better?

(Not trying to challenge or insult--trying to learn.)

~~~
negrit
I have a lot more data(millions more) and a really clean&easy UI :)

------
CodeSheikh
Someone at IBM: Senior Software Engineer $7,278,870,000 Philadelphia!!
Probably some lucrative patent.

~~~
upquark
Much more likely just bad data (astronomically more likely)

~~~
CodeSheikh
I agree with you. I was like whaaaat..

------
largote
TN Visas for Canadians and Mexicans seem to be missing, even though H1B1s and
E3s are shown.

~~~
negrit
Yeah, they are not the same class.

------
Nemant
Search for "Amazon" gives me 87 different companies

------
nabucodonosor
checkout [https://wageoffer.com](https://wageoffer.com)

------
sciencesama
very interesting now i know how much my manger makes !! data is scary !!

------
princetontiger
Did anyone check out netflix? You can really see salaries spike in 2012/2013
time frame.

Is this due to the massive wave of VC-fund companies now competing for talent?

